# Modifying own posts?



## TTotal

Kevin,
I cannot modify the 1st post in one of my threads on Events area, I am sure I have before..any reason ?
I need to change an address on the thread heading subject.
Cheers


----------



## KevinST

Which thread??
Is it locked? you can't modify a thread if it's locked.


----------



## TTotal

This was in Events...my hants post wanted to change the date from 25th Feb... ???

Even changed back to TTotal but no luck...


----------



## TTotal

Still a problem trying to do this...Why ?


----------



## KevinST

Dunno - I don't have problems modifying my own posts :-/ Does anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Guest

KST test

This is an edit


----------



## KevinST

Looks OK to me :-/
Do you mind if I try with your login??


----------



## TTotal

Please carry on , my passsword is er...maybe not a good idea on here, do you need it ?


----------



## TTotal

Test post by KST

Test edit ??


----------



## KevinST

Works for me !! :-/
Even edited the original post (added a "?" to the subject line).

So - what are ya doing wrong then??
Have you tried a different machine (in case it's a wierd cookie thing??)


----------



## TTotal

Cheers for looking at it, will have a go again thanks Kevin.


----------



## TTotal

No Kevin, just tried moding an events post of mine (March IOW) it says I am not allowed to mod it. 
Can mod on this thread ok which means my machine is ok...


----------



## KevinST

OK - gonna try again on the events thread...


----------



## KevinST

Hmmm - you're not going mad, I see what you mean!!
Strange - I'll have a look :-/ :-/


----------



## TTotal

Phew...maybe I am going mad though looking at my car now ! ??? Thanks Kevin sorry for the trouble, John


----------



## KevinST

Oh FFS    
Stupid stupid stipid YaBB software   

OK, here's what's happening, the YaBB code doesn't check the case of your username when you log on, so you can log in as "johnny_briTTain" or "Johnny_BriTTain" despite the fact that you registered with "johnny_briTTain".
When you make a post, the username is stored against the message - the username from your account.
When you try to modify a post a test is done to see if your current username = the username of the message owner.

So, what's happened is at some point you logged on as "Johnny_BriTTain" and posted messages. Now you're logged on as "johnny_briTTain" and you can't modify messages posted when you were "Johnny_BriTTain".
Clear?? :-/
I'm trying to find out if there's a fix for this... this bug doesn't exist on the YaBB developers forums, just here, so it's possible they have fixed it.


----------



## TTotal

OK I compris !Sorry to cause all that work for you, will ensure now that I log on correctly hencforth.

BTW...Sometime I dont need to log on for days on end, somtimes each few hours.

Also...some forum friends phone and say I am not logged on, but I am at that time ??? Odd.

Many thanks Kevin. John


----------

